# Heart palpitations



## em82

Hi..again..

has anyone been suffering from a racing heart - funny irregular heartbeat - palpitations??? keep getting them even when Im sitting down doing nothing. beginning to worry me now - prob go to doc tomorrow

hope everyone well xxxx


----------



## Samantha675

It is not an uncommon side effect in pregancy. With the increase in blood volume and the extra work the heart has to now do.

Found this:

Maternal heart palpitations are common in pregnancy, most likely representing PVCs -- the feeling that your heart is racing or beating irregularly. 

I recently attended a seminar where one of the speakers talked about cardiac problems in pregnancy. She re-emphasized the normalcy of this, due to the increased blood volume which peaks at 28 to 32 weeks. The stroke volume of the heart increases and under the influence of progesterone, the heart can beat irregularly occasionally. The speaker did mention that if there are symptoms of dizziness or shortness of breath, or if the client has had some history of cardiac problems, she should be seen right away, but for most this is very normal.


----------



## AS1

Hi I have been suffering from palpatations too - especially in bed at night when I try to sleep a bit like you sometimes felt if you'd had a lot to drink on a night out (not to blame at the minute though!!). Glad to hear that this is normal......


----------



## duejan19th

i had this all through my pregnancy and mainly at night time too, i asked my midwife about it and she said its common coz of the increased blood flow and volume sometimes it felt like my heart skipped a beat too and made me feel kinda dizzy, i wouldnt worry too much about it unless u suffer with any heart condition, its just another one of them pregnancy things...lol


----------



## Tezzy

i had this last time i was pregnant and have had them again with this one too...


----------



## supernurse

Maybe get your doctor to check your thyroid levels. 
Pregnancy can cause your thyroid to become overactive and these are one of the symptoms.

Just a thought hun. xx


----------



## cupcake

i also had this early on in pregnancy, i think its got to do with blood flow


----------



## Tam

em82 said:


> Hi..again..
> 
> has anyone been suffering from a racing heart - funny irregular heartbeat - palpitations??? keep getting them even when Im sitting down doing nothing. beginning to worry me now - prob go to doc tomorrow
> 
> hope everyone well xxxx

Hi hun, it is quite normal in pregnancy! x


----------



## em82

thanks for all your replies xxxx nice to know that there are people going thought the same (if you no what I mean)!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Donna79x

Hi Hun,

I am experiencing the same on and off which worried me at first but now I see all this thread I feel better too.

Also I am so knackered after just running upstairs or something minor.... hope this is normal too.:rofl:

xx


----------



## velochick

I'm 11 weeks and had been having this problem for several weeks. I was also suffering from severe shortness of breath. The Dr. checked my blood and I do have hyperthyroidism. This is a bit scary because the meds are a Class D. However, after doing the research on hyperthyroidism there is a greater chance of harming the baby without treatment. Have the dr. check you. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Serene123

I thought it was because I was stressed lol! Was trying to find a reason why it was happening. Glad it's normal :)


----------



## Crowned one

Am I safe to assume this could be a sign of pregnancy? I have not misses a period, but I do think I am pregnant due to other signs. I'm getting heart palpatations and have never had them before along with feeling sick, being grumpy with everyone and weight gain.....


----------



## honeygrl

Crowned one said:


> Am I safe to assume this could be a sign of pregnancy? I have not misses a period, but I do think I am pregnant due to other signs. I'm getting heart palpatations and have never had them before along with feeling sick, being grumpy with everyone and weight gain.....

Could just be PMS. Very early pregnancy symptoms are the same as PMS symptoms so there is really no way at all to tell without peeing on a stick!


----------



## Lady GooGoo

I've got them top - but feel slightly more at ease after reading all your posts xx


----------



## lockzie

Glad it is normal, I have had them too x


----------

